# Bundeswehr will Truppe mit 13.500 Cyber-Soldaten aufstellen



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Bundeswehr will Truppe mit 13.500 Cyber-Soldaten aufstellen*

					Die Bundeswehr will eine Truppe mit 13.500 Cyber-Soldaten aufstellen. Wer jetzt an Kybernetik denkt, liegt aber falsch. Es geht um eine Truppe, die sich um die Sicherheit des Cyber- und Informationsraums kümmert und diesen verteidigt. Dazu läuft mittlerweile auch eine groß angelegte Werbekampagne.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Bundeswehr will Truppe mit 13.500 Cyber-Soldaten aufstellen*


----------



## Red-Hood (27. April 2016)

Aber hoffentlich werden sie nicht an einem Einsatz im Inland beteiligt sein, denn dann geh ich auf die Straße!


----------



## HatDenDurchblick (27. April 2016)

Wollen wir mal hoffen das dann bis 2021 niemand unsere Kraftwerke, Staudämme, Elektrizitätsknoten oder Krankenhäuser angreift. Und nach '21 dann nur absolute Hohlbirnen.. 
Selbst wenn die Truppe steht, wird ihr Potential überschaubar sein. Um genau zu sein, bezweifel ich ihren nutzen als Ganzes. Vermutlich wird hier nur ein Prestige Objekt ausgehoben um etwas Abschreckungspotential zu besitzen. Insgesamt werden sich die Jungs & Mädels kaum mit IT Einheiten anderer Militärmächte messen können. Dafür wird ihr Mandat wie üblich viel zu sehr beschnitten, die Ressourcen zu knapp, was automatisch bedeutet das sich die hoch Qualifizierten Selbstständig machen bzw in die freie Wirtschaft absetzen, und zu guter letzt, ihre Führung aus absolut inkompetenten Politikern besteht, welche hinter sich die Wahlurne sehen, links und rechts den Ami der die Hand hält, und vor sich ein Blitzlichtgewitter.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2016)

Klingt wie Spott wenn man bedenkt was NSA und Co hier sich alles erlauben ohne Gegenwehr


----------



## AUKMINI (27. April 2016)

Früher gab es den Spruch die Bundeswehr muss nur so lange durchhalten bis richtiges Militär eintrifft...
Das Problem jetzt ist ebenso simpel: Das richtige Militär (die USA) hat keine Kapazität mehr auch noch andere Staaten zu schützen und hätte gern das diese sich selbst schützen. Ist aber vom Effekt so, als würde man einem Baby den Schnuller klauen und sagen: Dann sieh mal zu, wie Du jetzt ohne den zurecht kommst...
Grundsätzlich ist die Idee und Forderung ja richtig - Konflikte werden längst nicht mehr mit konventionellen Waffen ausgetragen sondern auf vielen anderen Ebenen. So gehört dies einfach nur mit dazu. Ob man in den eigenen Reihen genügend fähige Leute finden wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Hier mit "nur" 10% zivilen Kräften auskommen zu wollen ist sehr ambitioniert.
OB dies mit dem Auftrag und dem Umfang der Befugnisse der Bundeswehr vereinbar ist wage ich ebenfalls zu bezweifeln.
Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (27. April 2016)

Dass sensible Anlagen auch nur ansatzweise in Gefahr sind ist eine Luege um zu verschleiern dass hier natuerlich wie auch im traditionellen Heer seit Jahren rein wirtschaftliche Interessen "verteidigt" werden sollen.
Nationalismus und Wettbewerb sind ganz ganz duestere Krankheiten der Menschheit und derzeit ist das Fieber besonders hoch.

Die zu den sozialen Werten diametralen individiuellen Wirtschaftsinteressen loesen das hart erkaempfte aber nie ganz durchgezogene Wertesystem immer mehr ab.


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (27. April 2016)

AUKMINI schrieb:


> . Hier mit "nur" 10% zivilen Kräften auskommen zu wollen ist sehr ambitioniert.
> 
> OB dies mit dem Auftrag und dem Umfang der Befugnisse der Bundeswehr vereinbar ist wage ich ebenfalls zu bezweifeln.
> Was denkt Ihr?



Allerdings. Und die 10% werden bei weitem nicht die Créme de la Créme sein bei dem was Vater Staat so zahlt.

Ich denke das diese Frage hier niemand vernünftig beantworten können wird. Außer wir haben hier Volljuristen unter uns.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. April 2016)

Man nimmt der NSA also etwas die Arbeit ab und verkauft es dem Volk als Schutz und Heilmittel vor Cyberangriffen.  Politiker müsste man sein


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. April 2016)

Das nächste Ministerium wird vom GAU von der Leyen zerschmettert.
Ja, die Frau macht noch mehr kaputt, als ein deutscher Ingenieur.
Und der liegt schon vor der Atombombe.

Eloka ist ja nun wahrlich nichts neues.


----------



## Malkolm (27. April 2016)

ShaneGoozeman schrieb:


> Ich denke das diese Frage hier niemand vernünftig beantworten können wird. Außer wir haben hier Volljuristen unter uns.



Haben wir, aber was soll man anderes sagen als: Nein, der Staat zahlt nicht per se schlecht, aber ja, der Staat zahlt im Vergleich zur freien Wirtschaft nur einen Bruchteil.

Problematisch in diesem speziellen Fall dürfte eher der Umstand sein, dass die anzusprechende Zielgruppe (IT-Nerds; Uni-Absolventen; IT-Fachkräfte) eher weniger damit anfangen kann ein Teil einer Streitmacht zu sein, vollkommen unabhängig von der Bezahlung.
Letztere wird sicher nicht mit der von privatwirtschaftlichen CER-Teams (z.B. dem der Telekom) mithalten können.


----------



## Nuallan (27. April 2016)

Man munkelt die neue Cyber-Elite soll diese Ausrüstung bekommen: http://m.cdn.blog.hu/cs/csigafasz/image/DeadMan/vectra386.jpg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2016)

> Von der Leyen entdeckt das Schlachtfeld Internet


Was die wohl noch so alles entdeckt?


> Man munkelt die neue Cyber-Elite soll diese Ausrüstung bekommen:


Und Zeta als Betriebssystem?


----------



## GEChun (27. April 2016)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Man munkelt die neue Cyber-Elite soll diese Ausrüstung bekommen: http://m.cdn.blog.hu/cs/csigafasz/image/DeadMan/vectra386.jpg



Der ist zu Modern. 
Ich denke das die Einheit an sich dringend Notwendig war, wenn man sich andere Staaten wie USA, Russland, China, Indien, Großbritannien und Frankreich anguckt.
Das Potential bleibt dennoch fragwürdig.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (27. April 2016)

woher kommt eigentlich dieser allgegenwärtige Defätismus wenn es um das deutsche Militär geht?


----------



## zeedy (27. April 2016)

Cyber Soldaten haha, wie lächerlich das klingt. Warum nicht einfach "Bundeswehr will Truppe mit 13500 Nerds oder Computerexperten aufstellen"


----------



## inelouki (27. April 2016)

Ob das was wird... wenn ich da an unsere Truppe denke... Panzer die nicht einsatzfähig sind weil die Ersatzteile fehlen, genauso wie Hubschrauber. Gewehre die nicht grade aus schiessen können, Drohnen die keine Flugerlaubnis haben usw...  Ich brauch mir doch nur mal von nem Freund anhören was die so bei der Polizei im It-Bereich für Uralt Technik einsetzen, warum sollte das bei der BW anders sein...nee das gibt nix. 

Mfg Inelouki


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2016)

Nicht Militär ( wobei besch... Kriegsherren auch alles kaputt machten ) sondern nur Bundeswehr. Könnte ev. daran liegen was man uns seit der Gründung der BRD zugestanden hatte?


----------



## Cinnayum (27. April 2016)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Haben wir, aber was soll man anderes sagen als: Nein, der Staat zahlt nicht per se schlecht, aber ja, der Staat zahlt im Vergleich zur freien Wirtschaft nur einen Bruchteil.



Doch tut er.
Wenn man vom (zahlenmäßig früher mal ganz anständigen) Netto die ganzen "Errungenschaften" der "sozial-demokratischen" Regierung der späten 90er und 2000er abzieht, mit all den Dingen, die nun auf die Bürger abgewälzt wurden (private und nutzlose Altersvorsorge, Medikamentenselbstanteil neben der Krankenversicherung, Kürzungen der Leistungen im gesetzlichen Anteil, Erstattungen für Dienstreisen, die nicht einmal im vertrauten Umfeld zur Selbstversorgung ausreichen würden, EEG-Umlagen, Gehaltssteigerungen, die deutlich hinter der Inflation der letzten 15 Jahre hinterherhängen, Streichung von Urlaubs- und Weihnachtsgeld...) so kommt man darauf:

Selbst bei nur einem Kind ist man mit gering oder nicht beschäftigtem Lebenspartner nur nach Abzug der Sozialabgaben, gegen die man sich nicht wehren kann, sogar im höheren Staatsdienst "arm"; und hat weniger als 1000€ pro Nase pro Kopf zum Leben. Und da ist noch kein Strom, Miete, Essen oder irgendwas bezahlt. Das sind die Zahlen des statistischen Bundesamtes.
Das hat mit angemessener Entlohnung entsprechend des Amtes und der Verantwortung, die man zu tragen, hat wohl nichts mehr zu tun.

Das da keiner mehr anfangen will, kann ich verstehen.

Als beinahe Betroffener dieser Maßnahme aus der News kann ich nur sagen: Wie üblich wurde schlecht kommuniziert, was das Ganze soll und am Schluss vollendete Tatsachen präsentiert.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (27. April 2016)

> Panzer die nicht einsatzfähig sind weil die Ersatzteile fehlen


 Quelle?



> genauso wie Hubschrauber


 Quelle?



> Gewehre die nicht grade aus schiessen können


 Quelle? - Und falls du auf das G36 anspielst welches du (im Gegensatz zu mir) wahrscheinlich nie in der Hand hattest geschweige denn damit geschossen hättest, dort war Heckler und Koch Opfer einer Kampagne da die Streuungsvergleiche mit einer MG Version eines anderen Sturmgewehrs gemacht wurden welches einen schweren Lauf hatte (dickere Wandung, mehr Material) und damit automatisch resistenter gegen hitzeverschuldetes verziehen ist. Heckler und Koch klagt dagegen und wird auch gewinnen was den Agitatoren aber egal sein dürfte da das zersetzende Ziel ja erreicht ist -> Imageschaden.



> Drohnen die keine Flugerlaubnis


 Quelle? - das Global Hawk Desaster ist nicht mal ansatzweise die Schuld der Bundeswehr. 



> Ich brauch mir doch nur mal von nem Freund anhören was die so bei der Polizei im It-Bereich für Uralt Technik einsetzen


 der dritt gradige Schwipp Schwapp Neffe meines Bruders um drei Ecken hat das gesagt ?

@ Bakterius 





> Nicht Militär ( wobei besch... Kriegsherren auch alles kaputt machten ) sondern nur Bundeswehr. Könnte ev. daran liegen was man uns seit der Gründung der BRD zugestanden hatte?


meinst du mich? ich kapier deinen Satz irgendwie nicht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2016)

Da ich hier geschrieben hatte und auch nicht die höchste Meinung der Y Tours habe kann man es so ansehen das es deinen Kommentar trifft.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (27. April 2016)

ich frage mich aber schon was die dann in der Grundausbildung üben - Maus und Tastatur zerlegen und wieder zusammensetzen?


----------



## patriotwarrior (27. April 2016)

bei den Panzer würde ich auch gerne mal eine Quelle sehen, weil da habe ich was von meinem Freunde im Heer sowie einem aus meinem Studio, welcher Jahre bei den Panzergrenadieren war, etwas anderes gehört. Einzig und allein die Helis sind so wie sie gerade sind ( abgesehen von den ganz neuen die 2016 geliefert werden h145m. Sind bis jetzt aber glaube ich nur 10-15 Stück. Die sind zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt viel besser als die seit 1980 in Auftrag gegebenen  NH90 Helis ) nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen geschweige denn Einsatzbereit. Deshalb muss auch immer die Army aushelfen mit den Blackhawks, wenn Deutsche Truppen irgendwo hinmüssen. Zu wenig Traglast für die ganze Besatzung,der Boardcomputer ( besonders die Platine brennt gerne mal durch ) ist bei einigen zu anfällig für Störungen und zeigt falsche Werte an, die Konstruktion ist dadurch komplett falsch gebaut wurden, weil alle solcher  wichtigen Aufgaben nicht richtig beachtet wurden  .... ( Die Mängeliste ist leider sehr lang). Das alles  sollte ausgebessert werden, kostet jedoch weitere Milliarden ( ich glaube, es wurde mal erwähnt,dass es weitere 5-10Milliarden kosten würde um das alles auszubessern). Der für 2019 geplante NH90 Sealion lobt vielleicht Besserung. 

Eines verstehe ich dabei nicht, wie kann man bei einem unerfahrenen Helikopterbauer solch ein Heli in Auftrag geben ?


----------



## Malkolm (27. April 2016)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Selbst bei nur einem Kind ist man mit gering oder nicht beschäftigtem Lebenspartner nur nach Abzug der Sozialabgaben, gegen die man sich nicht wehren kann, sogar im höheren Staatsdienst "arm"; und hat weniger als 1000€ pro Nase pro Kopf zum Leben. Und da ist noch kein Strom, Miete, Essen oder irgendwas bezahlt. Das sind die Zahlen des statistischen Bundesamtes.
> Das hat mit angemessener Entlohnung entsprechend des Amtes und der Verantwortung, die man zu tragen, hat wohl nichts mehr zu tun.



Bei 1000€ netto p.P. von "arm" zu sprechen halte ich für nicht gerechtfertigt. Es ist sicherlich nicht üppig, reicht aber wohl um ein nettes Leben zu führen. Man muss die Kirche auch mal im Dorf lassen.

Zumal du alle Vorzüge des Beamtenstatus natürlich verschweigst (um mal einige zu nennen):
- Die überdurschnittliche Pensionsquote von 71.75% des letzten Gehalts.
- Übernahme von 50%-80% aller Krankheitskosten -> sehr günstige private Krankenversicherung für den Rest.
- Lebenslange Jobgarantie mit vorgeschriebener Gehaltssteigerung.

Rechnet man das alles mal in ein "normales" Gehalt in der Privatwirtschaft ein, bist du locker bei Jahresgehältern > 65k€ um mit deinen 3x1000€ netto konkurieren zu können. Nein, arm bist du sicher nicht 

PS: Wo kämen wir denn bitte hin, wenn man sich gegen Sozialabgaben wehren könnte? Ich dachte gerade als Staatsdiener sollte man zumindest soviel vom Sozialstaat verstanden haben.


----------



## inelouki (27. April 2016)

@AltissimaRatio 

Quellen zu oben angeführten Themen gibt es im Netz genug, einfach mal selber ein Suchmaschine bemühen.

Wie kommst du darauf das ich noch nie ein G36 in der Hand hatte? Quelle? 

"der dritt gradige Schwipp Schwapp Neffe meines Bruders um drei Ecken hat das gesagt ?" - Wenn du lesen und verstehen würdest, dann hättest du mitbekommen das ich es von einem Freund weiß. Achja, dir fehlt sicher wieder ne Quelle? Besagter Freund arbeitet bei der Polizei.

" Global Hawk Desaster ist nicht mal ansatzweise die Schuld der Bundeswehr." - Was ich auch nie behauptet habe! Ich gebe den Jungs und Mädels bei der BW auch nicht die Schuld, die können nichts für ihr Arbeitsgerät. 

Übrigens sehr schade das dir der humorvolle Unterton meines Themenbeitrags leider entgangen ist und du es scheinbar in den falschen Hals bekommen hast. 

Mfg Inelouki


----------



## KonterSchock (27. April 2016)

Spielzeug Soldaten.


----------



## hoffgang (27. April 2016)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Selbst bei nur einem Kind ist man mit gering oder nicht beschäftigtem Lebenspartner nur nach Abzug der Sozialabgaben, gegen die man sich nicht wehren kann, sogar im höheren Staatsdienst "arm"; und hat weniger als 1000€ pro Nase pro Kopf zum Leben. Und da ist noch kein Strom, Miete, Essen oder irgendwas bezahlt. Das sind die Zahlen des statistischen Bundesamtes.
> Das hat mit angemessener Entlohnung entsprechend des Amtes und der Verantwortung, die man zu tragen, hat wohl nichts mehr zu tun.



Jeder der behauptet die Bundeswehr würde schlecht zahlen hat entweder keine Ahnung, oder er sagt wissentlich die Unwahrheit.
Beamtenbesoldung, kaum Abzüge vom Brutto, keine Krankenversicherung notwendig, Berufssoldaten bekommen Pension statt Rente...

Dazu: höherer Staatsdienst, das ist Verbeamtung A13, in Stufe 1 ohne Kind / unverheiratet sind das ~3100€ netto / Monat.
Was für Abgaben sollen denn da bitteschön aufkommen? Arbeitslosenversicherung? Lohnsteuer? Altersvorsorge bei Pensionsanspruch?Soll ich mal lachen?

Außerdem rechnest du dir das ganz toll hin. Bekommst du A13 und teilst das durch deinen 3 köpfigen Haushalt, dann kommst du auf die 1000€ / Kopf. Wunderbar. Wenn du aber bedenkst, du alleine bekommst >3000€ jeden Monat für die Verantwortung die das Amt mit sich bringt. Und das ist wohl kaum unangemessen. Wenn man sieht dass du als Alleinverdiener mal eben ~ das durchschnittliche Haushaltseinkommen in Deutschland stemmst, stimmt, ist wohl zuwenig Geld.

Wieviel Geld soll der Staat denn zahlen?
Oder anders gefragt, wieviele Arbeitnehmer in Deutschland verdienen denn überhaupt >3000€ netto.
Sorry wenn das hart klingt aber euch geht's trotz dessen dass deine Frau Geringverdienerin ist immer noch besser als vielen Haushalten in denen beide Partner arbeiten.

Ja, Soldaten haben Abstriche hinnehmen müssen (Weihnachtsgeld, Kampf um Inflationsausgleich), aber schlecht ist die Bezahlung auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Berti84 (27. April 2016)

patriotwarrior schrieb:


> bei den Panzer würde ich auch gerne mal eine Quelle sehen, weil da habe ich was von meinem Freunde im Heer sowie einem aus meinem Studio, welcher Jahre bei den Panzergrenadieren war, etwas anderes gehört. Einzig und allein die Helis sind so wie sie gerade sind ( abgesehen von den ganz neuen die 2016 geliefert werden h145m. Sind bis jetzt aber glaube ich nur 10-15 Stück. Die sind zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt viel besser als die seit 1980 in Auftrag gegebenen  NH90 Helis ) nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen geschweige denn Einsatzbereit. Deshalb muss auch immer die Army aushelfen mit den Blackhawks, wenn Deutsche Truppen irgendwo hinmüssen. Zu wenig Traglast für die ganze Besatzung,der Boardcomputer ( besonders die Platine brennt gerne mal durch ) ist bei einigen zu anfällig für Störungen und zeigt falsche Werte an, die Konstruktion ist dadurch komplett falsch gebaut wurden, weil alle solcher  wichtigen Aufgaben nicht richtig beachtet wurden  .... ( Die Mängeliste ist leider sehr lang). Das alles  sollte ausgebessert werden, kostet jedoch weitere Milliarden ( ich glaube, es wurde mal erwähnt,dass es weitere 5-10Milliarden kosten würde um das alles auszubessern). Der für 2019 geplante NH90 Sealion lobt vielleicht Besserung.
> 
> Eines verstehe ich dabei nicht, wie kann man bei einem unerfahrenen Helikopterbauer solch ein Heli in Auftrag geben ?



Das ist sehr einfach erklärt, Bundesoberbehörde Bundesamt für Ausrüstung, Informationstechnik und Nutzung der Bundeswehr (BAAINBw), damals BWB... wäre nicht das erste Mal ,dass dieser Schlippsträgeraffenverein was falsch macht..... eigentlich stelle ich mir vor ,dass dort mittlerweile nur Affen sitzen die mit Kot auf eine Zielscheibe werfen....... und das Bullseye ist dann die Idee der Woche......


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (27. April 2016)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Jeder der behauptet die Bundeswehr würde schlecht zahlen hat entweder keine Ahnung, oder er sagt wissentlich die Unwahrheit.
> Beamtenbesoldung, kaum Abzüge vom Brutto, keine Krankenversicherung notwendig, Berufssoldaten bekommen Pension statt Rente...
> 
> Dazu: höherer Staatsdienst, das ist Verbeamtung A13, in Stufe 1 ohne Kind / unverheiratet sind das ~3100€ netto / Monat.
> ...




This!!
Bin selbst Soldat, habe A8Z,Erfahrungsstufe4 + Springerzulage+Erschwerniszulage+Zugführerzulage+Trennungsgeld, und komme mal GAAAANNNZZZ locker auf mind. 3.000€ Netto, da sind dann aber noch keine Sonderdienste wie z.B. OVWA/ Außendienst mit einbezogen. Wenn ich jetzt noch ein Kind hätte, würde das die BW mit 110€ exkl. vom gesetzl. Kindergeld bezuschussen, bei 2 Kindern 220€ und bei 3 Kindern insgesamt 350€. Sorry, aber ich bezweifele, dass auch nur 1/4 in diesem Forum diesen Nettoverdienst hat. Von daher VORSICHT mit gefährlichem HALBWISSEN, und aufhören mit dem GEISTIGEN-DÜNNSSCCHH!!


----------



## Arconis (27. April 2016)

Cybersoldaten klingt ja mal wie das Wort des jahres 2016....

Da können se auch nen paar alte Rentner die pfiffig mit dem Pc sind hinsetzen.....brauchense keine durchtrainierten Kerle für...


----------



## Schokomonster (27. April 2016)

Am Ende sitzen die alle dank der Inkompetenz unserer Verteidigungsministerin in 4er Gruppen vor nem C64.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (27. April 2016)

Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> This!!
> Bin selbst Soldat, habe A8Z,Erfahrungsstufe4 + Springerzulage+Erschwerniszulage+Zugführerzulage+Trennungsgeld, und komme mal GAAAANNNZZZ locker auf mind. 3.000€ Netto, da sind dann aber noch keine Sonderdienste wie z.B. OVWA/ Außendienst mit einbezogen. Wenn ich jetzt noch ein Kind hätte, würde das die BW mit 110€ exkl. vom gesetzl. Kindergeld bezuschussen, bei 2 Kindern 220€ und bei 3 Kindern insgesamt 350€. Sorry, aber ich bezweifele, dass auch nur 1/4 in diesem Forum diesen Nettoverdienst hat. Von daher VORSICHT mit gefährlichem HALBWISSEN, und aufhören mit dem GEISTIGEN-DÜNNSSCCHH!!




Doch ich, 3200 Netto im Monat.
Bin selber Administrator, aber ich will kein Blut in meinen Händen tragen. 
Aus dem Grund würde ich aus Moralischen Gründen nicht für die Bundeswehr Arbeiten.


----------



## Arius88 (27. April 2016)

Oh braucht die BRD-GmbH wieder einen Nachschub an frischen Söldnern?


----------



## Jerymyas (27. April 2016)

Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, dass die aller meisten Leute die hier was schreiben, tatsächlich null Ahnung haben. Wahrscheinlich liegt das am Alter und der damit fehlenden Erfahrung in vielen Dingen. Völlig naiv werden da Sachen ins blaue behauptet, die mit der Realität nichts zu tun haben. Das fängt hier beim diskutierten Thema "Verdienst" an (wurde ja glücklicherweise bereits ausreichend gerade gerückt) und hört bei der Qualifikation der zukünftigen "Nerds" auf. Ob man das jetzt glaubt oder nicht, aber es gibt tatsächlich Menschen, auch ganz viele junge Menschen, die arbeiten sehr gerne für den Staat. Die tun das nämlich ganz oft aus echter Überzeugung. Das sind teils hochqualifizierte Leute, gerade aus den MINT Bereichen, die unbedingt für den Staat arbeiten möchten. 

Und warum? Da spielt beispielsweise "Verdienst" gar nicht so eine große Rolle. Weil wenn man sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt feststellt, das der "Verdienst" in aller Regel völlig ausreichend ist um locker, Haus, Auto, Urlaub und Kinder zu finanzieren. Was aber VIEL, VIEL, VIEL wichtiger ist, das man Sachen machen kann, die man im "normalen" Berufsleben eben nicht zu tun in der Lage ist. Auch bei Google nicht. Ich glaube das vergessen einfach viele, bei solchen Diskussionen wie hier. Jemand der beim BND arbeitet, arbeitet da wahrscheinlich nicht in erster Linie wegen des Geldes. Bestimmt könnte der oder die als beispielsweise studierter Elektrotechniker/-in oder Nachrichtentechniker/-in, vielleicht sogar mit Promotion, bei Google arbeiten und viel Geld verdienen. Aber der oder die könnte da nicht SIGINT machen und dabei helfen, Schaden von der BRD abzuhalten. Das ist aber vielleicht genau das, was er oder sie will. Deswegen arbeiten ganz, ganz viele Menschen in DIESEN Bereichen des Staates und eben nicht bei privaten Firmen. 

Und ich bin fest davon überzeugt, das wir hier ganz viel diskutieren können und trotzdem wird die zukünftige Cybertruppe genauso aufgestellt und ich bin ganz sicher, das die ganz viel coolen Kram machen dürfen, den man weder bei Google noch bei der Telekom noch bei sonst einer nicht staatlichen Stelle tun darf.


----------



## Research (27. April 2016)

Wenn das alles Programierer und Netzwerker sind könntw das glatt was werden.
Wette aber selber dagegen das da was brauchbares bei rumkommt.
Tippe auf Schertzverein wie BSI.


----------



## GEChun (27. April 2016)

Also zu Dingen Verdienst beim Bund.
Abgesehen von den Tätigkeiten die es nur bei der Bundeswehr gibt.
Kommt es nur auf die Tätigkeit an, einige Tätigkeiten werden über bezahlt, andere Tätigkeiten werden wie in der zivilen Wirtschaft bezahlt.
Und es gibt auch Tätigkeiten da gibt es deutlich weniger wie draußen in der zivilen Wirtschaft.

Zur Quelle, die ist einsehbar auf bundeswehr.de 

Und beim Thema allgegenwärtige Defätismus...
Die Quellen für schlechtes Material, seriöse Geldpolitik und dank Wärme nicht geradeaus schießende Waffen, waren alle in den letzten 36 Monaten in der Presse! 
Wer da wirklich noch nach Quellen fragt, hat einfach das Tagesgeschehen nicht richtig verfolgt! 

Und die Technik die genutzt wird ist grundsätzlich nicht mehr aus den 90igern. Gerade bei der IT werden schon sehr Moderne Technologien verwendet auch das ist auf der allgemeinen Internetseite der Bundeswehr einsehbar.
Ich denke der Defätismus kommt aber auch ehr durch den Vergleich mit anderen Staaten, selbst das gekürzte ETAT der USA ist deutlich höher als das der Bundeswehr, ist also normal das man dann von Altertum bei der Technik spricht.
Ein kleines Land kann ja nicht jeden Schnickschnack kaufen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2016)

Geld ist zwar wichtig aber ein sicherer Arbeitsplatz ist auch nicht zu verachten wenn man mit den Yps Gebaren klar kommt. Ob nun Nato oder nicht wenn unsere Prinzessin Sigurd es nicht schafft Obama und seine Lauschtruppe Einhalt zu gebieten ist der Cyber Krieg doch schon verloren


----------



## GEChun (27. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Geld ist zwar wichtig aber ein sicherer Arbeitsplatz ist auch nicht zu verachten wenn man mit den Yps Gebaren klar kommt. Ob nun Nato oder nicht wenn unsere Prinzessin Sigurd es nicht schafft Obama und seine Lauschtruppe Einhalt zu gebieten ist der Cyber Krieg doch schon verloren



Wo steht den dass Sie das nicht schaffen?
Erst einmal muss man sie ja aufstellen um dann zu testen ob sie es schaffen oder sehe ich das Falsch?

Mal ganz abgesehen davon ist Transparenz für Verbündete ganz gut oder nicht? 
Ich sehe da ehr das Unding, das es heimlich gemacht wurde..., schließlich lügen wir doch auch nicht wenn man uns danach fragt mit welchem PC bzw. Auto wir bewaffnet sind oder?
Und das die Antwort auf diese Frage nur an Freunde geht, ist auch selbsterklärend.


----------



## Arconis (27. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Geld ist zwar wichtig aber ein sicherer Arbeitsplatz ist auch nicht zu verachten wenn man mit den Yps Gebaren klar kommt. Ob nun Nato oder nicht wenn unsere Prinzessin Sigurd es nicht schafft Obama und seine Lauschtruppe Einhalt zu gebieten ist der Cyber Krieg doch schon verloren



Ursula ist ne garantie für nix....sowie kaputte Bundeswehrgeräte, so werden auch die Cyberfreaks versagen...


----------



## efdev (27. April 2016)

Arconis schrieb:


> Ursula ist ne garantie für nix....sowie kaputte Bundeswehrgeräte, so werden auch die Cyberfreaks versagen...



Ob da dann auch Ersatzteile für die Rechner fehlen werden


----------



## Gripschi (27. April 2016)

Abwarten. Ich bin mal gespannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist denk ich passend zu der Frau...


----------



## AltissimaRatio (27. April 2016)

SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> Doch ich, 3200 Netto im Monat.
> Bin selber Administrator, aber ich will kein Blut in meinen Händen tragen.
> Aus dem Grund würde ich aus Moralischen Gründen nicht für die Bundeswehr Arbeiten.



Schön für dich - es es gut das es Leute wie dich gibt. Also es ist gut für den fucking IS und Andere das in unserer Gesellschaft nur noch Pazifisten rumlaufen die meinen jedes Problem der Welt mit nem Händeschütteln zu beseitigen ist. Und zugegeben, es lebt sich ja auch komfortabel so, man macht seinen Administratoren Dienst, hockt abends schön auf den Stuhl und tippt einen dämlichen weltfremden Mist in die Tastatur. Ich bin sicher die dem IS nächstgelegene Stadt in Syrien und Irak würden jubeln und klatschen angesichts solcher voll von Menschlichkeit strotzender Integrität. Du willst kein Blut an deinen Händen tragen? LoL Du tust es doch schon...

Und noch was - deine Meinung seih dir gegönnt. Aber bilde dir blos nicht ein das du damit über anderen stehst. DU bist nicht besser als jemand der Dienst beim Bund tut. Merk dir das!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2016)

Eurofighter? War das nicht das komische Ding was der Braun entwickelt hatte?


> Wo steht den dass Sie das nicht schaffen?
> Erst einmal muss man sie ja aufstellen um dann zu testen ob sie es schaffen oder sehe ich das Falsch?


Ich bezog den Satz ja nicht auf die Festplattenmarodeure sondern der Person die Obama dem Prächtigen mal richtig in die Kiste tritt.


> Mal ganz abgesehen davon ist Transparenz für Verbündete ganz gut oder nicht?


Wenn es denn mal so wäre und man alle gleichberechtigt behandelt und nicht als Zahlstelle für das Spritgeld der Amis die sich Gott gleich verhalten


----------



## Iconoclast (27. April 2016)

Die mit ihrem "Cyber" Wahnsinn...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WY6KkRsS26M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## efdev (27. April 2016)

@AltissimaRatio
Als ob das Militär eine Lösung wäre 

Ich kann übrigens gut verstehen warum man zum Bund geht war auch kurz davor das Gehalt ist nicht schlecht der Arbeitsplatz im Grunde recht sicher, waren aber auch die Einzigen gründe die ich für mich gefunden hab die für die Bundeswehr als AG sprechen hat mich dann aber nicht überzeugt an den Blödsinn "für sein Land dienen" glaube ich nicht wirklich mag für andere aber vielleicht auch ein Grund sein.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (27. April 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> @AltissimaRatio
> Als ob das Militär eine Lösung wäre



Mein Freund, für den IS gibt es keine andere Lösung als eine militärische. Glaub mir wenn DU in einem Dorf wohnen würdest das vom IS bedroht würde und dir sicher wärst das sie dir den Kopf bei lebendigem Leibe mit nem  Messer runterschneiden sobald sie in deinem Dorf die Kontrolle haben, du würdest Abends wenn du deine Kinder ins Bett bringst beten, hoffen, Allah und alle anderen Götter anrufen das noch am selben Abend ein Luftschlag die Drecksbande zur Hölle jagt. 

Wow, ich muss mich grad echt zügeln - soviel Ignoranz..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2016)

Ich denke man muss dafür geboren sein um bei so einem Arbeitgeber eine lange Treue zu schwören. Wenn ich nicht so viel Glück gehabt hätte wären wohl 90% meiner Zeit als Urlaub im Hotel zur Schraube beendet gewesen oder wäre bei jeder Gelegenheit ausgekniffen. Auch Kleidung und Haarschnitt waren meiner eher unwürdig


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. April 2016)

Tja ohne Wehrpflicht gehen halt die Soldaten aus. Hätte man ja auch vorher wissen können. 
Jetzt sucht man halt nach irgendwelchen Lösungen.

Typisch Deutschland.


----------



## beercarrier (27. April 2016)

naja wär schon schön wenn sie mit der menge leute eine mindestens 100 köpfige einsatztruppe zusammenkriegen die sich wenigstens qualitativ wenn schon nicht quantitativ mit den besten messen kann. ich würde da auch nicht über den teich schielen sondern mir eher israel als vorbild nehmen, die machen aus wenig recht viel.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2016)

Was nützen einem denn die Zwangsrekrutierten? Bis die halbwegs durchblicken sind die wieder weg und man hätte wieder Dummbratzen denen alles eh egal ist. Wenn sollte man gewisse Posten wirklich denen überlassen die Interesse an eine langfristige Bindung mit dem Staat haben


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (27. April 2016)

Klar, die Dauer der Wehrpflicht war zuletzt wirklich ein Witz. Grundausbildung, nötige Lehrgänge, Urlaub etc abgezogen, da blieb nicht wirklich viel Zeit für die Arbeit in der Stammeinheit/Abteilung übrig.

Viele hatten aber erst während des Wehrdienstes festgestellt, dass die Bundeswehr auch ein interessanter Arbeitgeber mit vielen Möglichkeiten sein kann, obwohl sie anfangs teilweise sehr widerwillig hin sind.

Oder haben - weil doch kein Job in Aussicht war, oder um sich etwas Geld fürs Studium etc zu sparen - noch einige Monate freiwilligen Wehrdienst drangehangen. 

Gleiches gilt auch für Berufe, in die viele erst während des Zivildienstes "reinschnuppern" konnten.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, schadet es niemandem, "eine Weile" zu dienen.* Selbstständigkeit aber auch Teamfähigkeit, Respekt, Gehorsam (kein blinder!), eigene Bedürfnisse hinten anstellen, "Blick über den Tellerrand" usw würde ich mir bei so einigen unserer künftigen Rentenzahler wünschen.

*geht auch beim Zivildienst, bevor gleich gemeckert wird


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2016)

> geht auch beim Zivildienst, bevor gleich gemeckert wird


Dann eher Katastrophenschutz oder Seefahrt. Letzteres bringt mehr als Bundeswehr


----------



## ARCdefender (28. April 2016)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> Mein Freund, für den IS gibt es keine andere Lösung als eine militärische.



Doch, bringt diesen Ländern eine gute Infrastruktur und ganz wichtig Bildung und man nimmt den Nährboden.
Davon ab, wäre dort unten nie aus wirtschaftlichen Interessen militärisch Eingegriffen worden, hätten wir die Situation die nun herrscht gar nicht.
Aber immer das Gleiche, erst mal Öl ins Feuer und wenn dann alles lichterloh brennt die Feuerwehr rufen und sagen ich weiss gar nicht wie das so kommen konnte.
Leider sind die Menschen gierig und darum wird sich auch nie etwas ändern.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2016)

Gläubige kann man kaum bekehren und den IS garantiert nicht da die eh schon zu viel Macht haben und auch genügend Anhänger finden


----------



## Arius88 (28. April 2016)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> Schön für dich - es es gut das es Leute wie dich gibt. Also es ist gut für den fucking IS und Andere das in unserer Gesellschaft nur noch Pazifisten rumlaufen die meinen jedes Problem der Welt mit nem Händeschütteln zu beseitigen ist. Und zugegeben, es lebt sich ja auch komfortabel so, man macht seinen Administratoren Dienst, hockt abends schön auf den Stuhl und tippt einen dämlichen weltfremden Mist in die Tastatur. Ich bin sicher die dem IS nächstgelegene Stadt in Syrien und Irak würden jubeln und klatschen angesichts solcher voll von Menschlichkeit strotzender Integrität. Du willst kein Blut an deinen Händen tragen? LoL Du tust es doch schon...
> 
> Und noch was - deine Meinung seih dir gegönnt. Aber bilde dir blos nicht ein das du damit über anderen stehst. DU bist nicht besser als jemand der Dienst beim Bund tut. Merk dir das!



Ehm ja, bitte tu uns einen Gefallen und geh  schnell wieder in deine Kaserne zurück und nerv nicht mit deiner Einstellung, Andere von der Notwendigkeit der Kriege zu überzeugen. Der IS ist von Geheimdiensten, Saudi Arabien den USA und Andere geförtert und finanziert worden um ganze Länder zu destabilisieren. Deren Flüchtlinge und Mirgranten (Trittbrettasylanten) nach Deutschland kommen und hier finanziert und alementiert werden müssen. Die Bundeswehr darf denen ja auch hier im Land das Bettchen beziehn . Die Bundeswehr ist nichts anderes als ein Dienstbote der NATO/USA , wer hinter denen noch steht könnt ihr Euch denken. (AIPAC)

Europa wird mit diesen ganzen Kriegen destabilisiert (Mirgrantenmassen die herkommen), was zum Ziel hat die Nationalstaaten aufzulösen und die EU-Diktatur komplett zu machen.  

Ich werd mir von Dir bestimmt nich erklären lassen, dass es Notwendig ist den IS zu bekämpfen, während zur gleichen Zeit Millionen Migraten nach Europa kommen, die zum Teil vergewaltigen und ihre fascho Religion hier installieren wollen. Macht doch mal als Bundeswehr die Grenze dicht dann habt ihr was sinnvolles zu tun, aber das dürft ihr ja nicht. Ihr dürft ja nur Bettchen beziehen für die Migranten


----------



## AltissimaRatio (28. April 2016)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Doch, bringt diesen Ländern eine gute Infrastruktur und ganz wichtig Bildung und man nimmt den Nährboden.
> Davon ab, wäre dort unten nie aus wirtschaftlichen Interessen militärisch Eingegriffen worden, hätten wir die Situation die nun herrscht gar nicht.
> Aber immer das Gleiche, erst mal Öl ins Feuer und wenn dann alles lichterloh brennt die Feuerwehr rufen und sagen ich weiss gar nicht wie das so kommen konnte.
> Leider sind die Menschen gierig und darum wird sich auch nie etwas ändern.



Wirtschaftlicher Nährboden hin oder her , es ist egal warum der IS da ist und wer schuld ist! Fakt ist er IST da! Und die unmittelbare Hilfe für dessen potentielle Opfer kann nur sein - wegbomben! Ganz platt.. Wer von ner sprengbombe hinüber befördert wird schneidet keine hälse mehr durch .so einfach ist das!

@arius88 achso machst du das? Jetzt kapiert ich das auch mit deinem Nick... btw ich war beim Bund - 2000-2002. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich glaube ich 19...


----------



## DrOwnz (28. April 2016)

ShaneGoozeman schrieb:


> Allerdings. Und die 10% werden bei weitem nicht die Créme de la Créme sein bei dem was Vater Staat so zahlt.
> 
> Ich denke das diese Frage hier niemand vernünftig beantworten können wird. Außer wir haben hier Volljuristen unter uns.



das ist die Frage, die Bundeswehr hat mehr zu bieten als Geld^^,
allem voran eine ganz eigene Ideologie die man von außen nicht versteht


----------



## Leob12 (28. April 2016)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> Wirtschaftlicher Nährboden hin oder her , es ist egal warum der IS da ist und wer schuld ist! Fakt ist er IST da! Und die unmittelbare Hilfe für dessen potentielle Opfer kann nur sein - wegbomben! Ganz platt.. Wer von ner sprengbombe hinüber befördert wird schneidet keine hälse mehr durch .so einfach ist das!
> 
> @arius88 achso machst du das? Jetzt kapiert ich das auch mit deinem Nick... btw ich war beim Bund - 2000-2002. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich glaube ich 19...


Ach, genau wie in Vietnam oder Afghanistan als die Amis auch alles weggebombt haben, hat ja super funktioniert. 

Wäre halt praktisch wenn jeder Fanatiker einen Sender haben würde ubd man sie gezielt ausschalten könnte. Aber mit Bomben und Zerstörung, die immer zivile Opfer nach sich ziehen, bringst du auch keinen auf deine Seite. Du wärst sicher auch dankbar wenn dein Haus von ner Hellfire getroffen wird, weil anscheinend Terroristen oder andere böse Menschen dort wohnen. 
Die Opfer die Familienmitglieder verloren haben hissen am nächsten Tag sicher die amerikanische Fahne und sind ihnen auf ewig dankbar. 

Dort alles zerbomben zu wollen würde tausende zivile Opfer nach sich ziehen. Kinder, die ihr Leben nur Gewalt kennen und wie im Irak eine ganze Generation mit/im Krieg aufwächst. 

Damit züchtet man sich nur die nächsten Terroristen heran. Gewalt und Tod bringen die Bevölkerung sicher auf deine Seite. 
Man hat ja gesehen was im Irak selbst passiert ist. Der Westen war da nie dder Heilsbringer, der sie von Saddam befreit hat.
Aber dass deine Personen, die von einer Sprengbombe getötet werden sicher keine Angehörigen haben, die eventuell Rache schwören und selbst zur Waffe greifen, daran denkst du nicht. Du willst nur Krieg spielen, gegen einen Feind kämpfen der dir nicht im offenen Feld entgegentritt, der die Bevölkerung zu größeren Teilen hinter sich hat und der sich auch hinter jener Bevölkerung verstecken kann. 
Stumpf nach Bomben fordern kann jeder, nur löst das kein Problem, zumindest nicht außerhalb von Stammtischkonversationen.


----------



## slasher (28. April 2016)

Uiuiuiuih  Bei manchen könnte das Halbwissen hier wirklich tödlich sein  Genau wie die Rechtschreibung, wenn sich der eine oder andere in Rage schreibt.

Zumal das Wissen überwiegend aus der "freien Presse" kommt, wenn da die Bild mal wieder ihr unglaubliches Fachwissen loslässt und der leichtgläubige Leser mit funkelnden Augen es fast nicht glauben kann.
Wissen, wie es um die Bundeswehr bestellt ist, gerade in ihrem Equipment, würde kein Militär öffentlich machen ohne einen Hintergedanken. Das zu Friedenszeiten nicht alle Systeme zu 100% laufen, darüber müssen wir nicht sprechen.
Und Gehalt!? Das kann sich jeder frei im Internet herunterladen, TvöD für Arbeitnehmer, Besoldungstabellen für Soldaten und Beamte. Verstehe auch nicht warum hier deswegen Diskussionen stattfinden und Leute gedisst werden.
In Sachen "Cyber-Soldaten", die Wortwahl ist natürlich etwas Fragwürdig gewählt ^^ Wird die Zeit zeigen, wenn die Truppe komplett aufgestellt ist. Und davon abgesehen, werden die Jungs und Mädels einen Teufel tun und öffentlich darüber reden, was die da machen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (28. April 2016)

Beim Gehalt darf man vor allem nicht nur das Brutto sehen, sondern sollte sich auch vor Augen halten, dass davon abgesehen von der Lohnsteuer und Kirchensteuer nicht allzu viel abgezogen wird.

Ebenso die freie Heilfürsorge. Keine oder nur geringe Zuzahlung bei zB Zahnersatz. Oder die Verpflegung für recht wenig Geld. Hat man in größeren Firmen in der freien Wirtschaft zwar teilweise auch, aber längst nicht überall.

Vergleicht man dann Berufe, die es in der freien Wirtschaft genauso gibt (Krankenpfleger, Kfz-Mechaniker, Fachkraft für Lagerwirtschaft u.ä.) dann verdienen die Soldaten sehr gut.

Natürlich entspricht das Gehalt eines Kompaniechefs mit Dienstgrad Hauptmann oder Major nicht dem einer Führungskraft im Großkonzern mit gleicher Personalverantwortung, aber schlecht ist etwas Anderes. Und halt eben die Sicherheit des Jobs, die gesicherte Pension und je nach Laufbahn frühe Pensionierung bei ordentlichen Bezügen.
Mein Onkel ist vor einigen Jahren mit 54 Jahren als Oberstabsfeldwebel in Pension gegangen. Direkt im Anschluss zig Jobangebote in der freien Wirtschaft, aber auch mit den normalen Bezügen weit über dem, was die meisten Rentner mit 67 erwartet.

Ausrüstung ist halt so ne Sache. Wie überall im öffentlichen Dienst wird halt gerne mal an Dingen gespart, "weil es ja nicht nötig ist" Gleiches Spiel bei der Polizei und Feuerwehr. Da fehlt halt das öffentliche Interesse. Leider.

Klar, wenn es drauf ankommt, geht es schnell, das Geld ist ja theoretisch da. 

Ich war während meiner Dienstzeit (4 Jahre) in der Abteilung die Material beschafft (intern und extern) und für viele Auslandseinsätze verantwortlich. Personell und vor allem was Materialbeschaffung und -rücknahme angeht. Während meiner Zeit AFOR, KFOR, SFOR und ISAF.
War schon nicht immer einfach und sorgt auch schnell für Frust.
Geht da nicht nur um ein paar Patronen, sondern auch ganze mobile Krankenhäusern, Desinfektions- und Kläranlagen, Stromerzeugung usw.

Dazu kommen noch etliche Vorschriften (sind immerhin Steuergelder und letztendlich ist die BW auch "nur" eine riesige Behörde mit entsprechendem Wasserkopf)
Oder die zur Verfügung gestellten Dinge genügen nicht den Anforderungen, so dass sich privat Ausrüstungsgegenstände gekauft werden.

Während meines Auslandseinsatzes hatten wir zu wenige Splitterschutzwesten, die haben wir uns vor Ort bei den Amerikanern geliehen. 
Wobei bei denen, ebenso wie den Kanadiern, Franzosen, Italienern auch nicht alles so rund läuft, wie man das vielleicht aus irgendwelchen Filmen kennt. Auch da hakt es oft genug.

So schlecht, wie die BW gerne dargestellt wird, ist sie nicht. Ebenso rennen da weder nur Zivilversager rum, noch sind alle Soldaten stinkfaul und saufen täglich.


----------



## efdev (28. April 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> So schlecht, wie die BW gerne dargestellt wird, ist sie nicht. Ebenso rennen da weder nur Zivilversager rum, noch sind alle Soldaten stinkfaul und saufen täglich.



Beides gibt es bestimmt auch aber nicht in der Masse das es ein Problem wäre sonst müsste das auch mal jemandem aufgefallen sein


----------



## Leob12 (28. April 2016)

Ein Problem, dass eben nicht in der Gehaltstabelle aufscheint, bzw oft vergessen wird: Als Soldat hat man unregelmäßige Dienstzeiten, man ist in dem eigenen Mikrokosmos "gefangen" und das Leben rundherum geht weiter. Das ist zwar bei der Bundeswehr in Deutschland vielleicht nicht ganz so krass wie bei einem Amerikaner der jetzt im Irak dient. (Auslandseinsätze sind noch mal etwas anderes) Aber ich habs selbst bei meinem Jahr beim Österreichischen Bundesheer gemerkt, dass man doch in dem System sehr schnell drinnen ist und sich an die Eigenheiten gewöhnt. 

Da ist zwar jeder verschieden, aber man vermisst halt doch gewisse Dinge. Und über die kann man mit Leuten schwer reden, die niemals Dienst an der Waffe versehen haben. 

Deswegen fällt vielen die Rückkehr ins Zivilleben schwerer, als es eigentlich sein müsste. Dazu kommt auch, dass das Ansehen nicht gerade das beste ist. Das kommt halt daher dass Zivilperson XY diese "Welt des Soldaten" nicht versteht, und dadurch kommt es halt zu Vorurteilen oder Falschurteilen. 

Wie gesagt, dass ist nicht immer so, aber es ist häufig der Fall dass Soldaten, speziell Veteranen aus Afghanistan oder sonstigen Kriegseinsätzen dann im Zivilen Leben schwer zurecht kommen.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (28. April 2016)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Haben wir, aber was soll man anderes sagen als: Nein, der Staat zahlt nicht per se schlecht, aber ja, der Staat zahlt im Vergleich zur freien Wirtschaft nur einen Bruchteil.
> 
> Problematisch in diesem speziellen Fall dürfte eher der Umstand sein, dass die anzusprechende Zielgruppe (IT-Nerds; Uni-Absolventen; IT-Fachkräfte) eher weniger damit anfangen kann ein Teil einer Streitmacht zu sein, vollkommen unabhängig von der Bezahlung.
> Letztere wird sicher nicht mit der von privatwirtschaftlichen CER-Teams (z.B. dem der Telekom) mithalten können.



Für einen Volljuristen aber eine erstaunlich schlechte Fallanalyse.


"OB dies mit dem Auftrag und dem Umfang der Befugnisse der Bundeswehr vereinbar ist wage ich ebenfalls zu bezweifeln.
 Was denkt Ihr?" war die Frage


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2016)

> So schlecht, wie die BW gerne dargestellt wird, ist sie nicht. Ebenso  rennen da weder nur Zivilversager rum, noch sind alle Soldaten stinkfaul  und saufen täglich.


Ab einer gewissen Dienstzeit bis Z Grabstein sollte man seinen Beruf auch ernst nehmen, für die Masse der Leute ist eben nur die Zwangszeit im Kopf die sich doch etwas von dem unterscheidet


----------



## SchlimmFinger (29. April 2016)

AltissimaRatio  behalte deine Belehrung für dich.  Ich glaube du warst noch nie im Krieg sonst würdest du nicht so ein Mist schreiben.  
Hast du Menschen gesehen mit offene Wunden, Zerbombte Leichen, weinende Kinder und und und.....................


​


----------

